
Show HN: DropRound.com – Friends and Family Capital - damonpace
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dropround.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dropround.com</a><p>Like many startup founders, I&#x27;ve struggled to raise capital from investors. So I built Drop Round to help us raise small amounts of capital on a monthly basis from the people who believe in us &amp; what we&#x27;re building. People who don&#x27;t have millions to invest, but may be willing to help us with $50&#x2F;month. They can cancel at anytime - for any reason.<p>This allows us to raise capital on a monthly basis from friends, family, neighbors, customers and even investors who want to keep track of your progress. All starting at $5&#x2F;month. The goal is to help you get to &quot;Default Alive&quot; so you can keep building and stay focused.<p>It&#x27;s available to every startup as long as you have a Stripe account. There is no application process and we DO NOT require approval of any kind.<p>Setting up your profile is simple: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dropround.com&#x2F;add" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dropround.com&#x2F;add</a><p>The capital you raise is not an investment or loan. Those are heavily regulated and can complicate matters. You are simply asking people to support you as you get off the ground. You can reward them in some way, but that is up to you.<p>The only requirement is that you update your supporters &amp; followers at least once every 30 days.<p>Of course, I&#x27;m open to suggestions and improvements if you have them.<p>IMPORTANT! If investors say you&#x27;re &quot;too early&quot;...you can ask them to support your Drop Round with a small monthly amount or follow you to receive your updates as you progress. Turn that objection into cash flow!
======
nnn1234
Like the idea. Obvious questions first Why not patron? Or a PayPal link? How
is the reporting enforced? What returns do supporters get, I am assuming
nothing because then we would be in SEC area

